
Teleportation across Calgary marks 'major step' toward 'quantum internet' - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-teleportation-quantum-networking-city-hall-1.3770440?cmp=rss
======
jdmichal
For those thinking that this is a step towards faster-than-light (FTL)
communication: As far as I know it's fairly certain that quantum entanglement
will not allow for FTL communication. Basic principle is that while
measurements between both sides will be correlated, it's not possible to tell
_how_ they are correlated until both sides compare measurements.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superluminal_communication#Qua...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superluminal_communication#Quantum_nonlocality)

[http://physics.stackexchange.com/a/203893](http://physics.stackexchange.com/a/203893)

Given that, it seems like the touted benefit of using quantum entanglement
here is in securing communications, since your measurements will no longer
correlate if a third party is also measuring? At least, that's what I
gathered.

------
amingilani
I don't follow. How is it teleportation, if they used a fiber optic cable to
transmit the photon?

